# North Bay - Registered Mail?



## brian8225 (12 Feb 2012)

Being protective of my personal information, I elected to mail my info via registered mail. I was surprised to see that delivery failed, in the middle of a work day, and now it's sitting at a pharmacy post office for pickup.

Does North Bay not accept registered Mail? I can't envision an employee going down there to actually pick up mail.


----------



## Occam (12 Feb 2012)

Mail precisely what info, and to whom?


----------



## 421_434_226 (12 Feb 2012)

Have no fear, your registered mail will be picked up by a member of CFNRCC during a regular "mail run". I am assuming that this is with regards to required documentation for an online application.

Edited due to fingers not doing as they were instructed to accomplish.


----------



## brian8225 (13 Feb 2012)

Gizmo 421 said:
			
		

> Have no fear, your registered mail will be picked up by a member of CFNRCC during a regular "mail run". I am assuming that this is with regards to required documentation for an online application.
> 
> Edited due to fingers not doing as they were instructed to accomplish.



Great, thanks kindly for the reply.


----------



## estoguy (13 Feb 2012)

What is this "mail" thing you talk about?  ;D

I elected to fax my information.  They received it with no problems.


----------



## Bart905 (13 Feb 2012)

I mailed it also . I mailed it on Tuesday I was hoping they would receive it by today . Should I wait or give them a call to double check . I'm thinking of waiting one more day thought because at the shoppers it says it takes up to 3-4 days.


----------



## KeoughJ (13 Feb 2012)

This seems like a good thread of possible "Just applied last'ish week" people. I applied last thurday and checked to see whats up with the processing, and there has been some updates regarding required paperwork (birth certif., transcripts, etc) but I haven't been contacted at all via email or phone. I'm not overly worried, its been less than a week since I applied, but I have the next two days off, and I don't much like wasting time, when I could be getting those forms ready. 

Also, for those who haven't sent them in, I was told that email works just as good. Be sure for scan both sides of the image though.


----------



## estoguy (13 Feb 2012)

Bart905 said:
			
		

> I mailed it also . I mailed it on Tuesday I was hoping they would receive it by today . Should I wait or give them a call to double check . I'm thinking of waiting one more day thought because at the shoppers it says it takes up to 3-4 days.



Give it a few more days past that.  I had called a couple of days before I sent my documents, as I wanted to update my trade selections.  The online form was only allowing me to select trades from one element only.  I was advised to send my documents and wait a few days before calling back, as they needed processing time to add them to my file.  Once that was done, then I could update my trade selections.

If you do call in after your documents are sent, be sure to ask for your application number, as it will be useful in future when you are still talking to them, before they send it on to your local RC.

The initial supporting docs can be sent right away after you do the online application.  You should have gotten a screen confirming your application was accepted and instructions on what to do next and contact information for North Bay.  I printed it and send the documents requested from that screen.   The documents they wanted right away was proof of identity (either BC or passport) and ALL of your school transcripts (by ALL meaning as far back as High School, and including a copy of the back of the page showing the marking scheme).

If North Bay requires more documentation, they should be advising you what they need.


----------



## brian8225 (13 Feb 2012)

estoguy said:
			
		

> and ALL of your school transcripts (by ALL meaning as far back as High School, and including a copy of the back of the page showing the marking scheme).



I had to chuckle when I went to get this from my high school considering I graduated 11 years ago. Seems like a lifetime since then. Hopefully that mark in OAC Music won't hold me back  ;D

In terms of mailing time, I dropped it off in Windsor on the 8th, was in North Bay by the 10th and it is still chilling at the Pharma Plus. 

In hindsight I should have just emailed/faxed this, I must be old or something.


----------



## estoguy (13 Feb 2012)

brian8225 said:
			
		

> I had to chuckle when I went to get this from my high school considering I graduated 11 years ago. Seems like a lifetime since then. Hopefully that mark in OAC Music won't hold me back  ;D
> 
> In terms of mailing time, I dropped it off in Windsor on the 8th, was in North Bay by the 10th and it is still chilling at the Pharma Plus.
> 
> In hindsight I should have just emailed/faxed this, I must be old or something.



Well, I'll be 35 in July, and I can't even remember the last time I mailed something.  Must have been over a year ago at least.  ;D


----------



## brian8225 (13 Feb 2012)

estoguy said:
			
		

> Well, I'll be 35 in July, and I can't even remember the last time I mailed something.  Must have been over a year ago at least.  ;D



Maybe we're just old fashioned and not old?!?

For me:
Email - "I'm in a rush, and just need to get this done quickly"
Fax - "I don't know how to email something and I want to send a grainy ugly looking set of documents"
Mail - "This is important to me and I want to take the time to show I put in some effort."
Pigeon - "It worked in Normandy..."

If I was closer than 6 hours each way, I'd hand-deliver it.  An application to the most important job of my life requires some effort.


----------



## Bart905 (14 Feb 2012)

I mailed it last Tuesday thru shoppers drugmart post office and they send me an email confirming they received it. Takes about 4-5 business days. Funny thing is I was in school, me and couple friends were having a smoke after an intense basketball game, one of the guys like you missed out on smoking weed yesterday im like I dont smoke weed I applied for the military and one of the guys like o really i did 2 like a months ago. I asked him did you mail your transcript and prove of citizenship his like no I'm waiting for an email. Just like I did at first he was thinking an actual email will be sent to his email address but after you register online the information is on the confirmation letter. I told him what to do so he is good to go now even though he wasted a month waiting for an email .


----------

